#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-16
<happyaron> penghuan: 为什么今天这么多变更……表示一个人跟不住你们这么多人……
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi, for bug 1243321, do we still need to change /etc/lsb-release?
<ubot5> bug 1243321 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "sed hacks in chroot hook script" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243321
<JackYu> ypwong, 按照上次讨论的结论，通过增加文件的方式来解决，这个就不需要了。
<happyaron> JackYu: lsb 输出完全复原呗
<happyaron> JackYu: 咱们的理解没差异吧
<ypwong> use dpkg-divert?
<ypwong> i am referring to "通过增加文件的方式"
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的
<happyaron> ypwong: dpkg-divert啥呢。。。
<happyaron> ypwong: 添加文件的意思是单独在/etc/下放个别的文件。虽然具体怎么处理还得仔细商定细节。
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, 是的，要不放一个ubuntukylin文件夹？
<ypwong> happyaron, just put the file there and that's it?
<ypwong> JackYu, 什么目的呢
<happyaron> JackYu: 文件夹没必要，还没想好。
<JackYu> ypwong, 里面可以放一些我们需要的配置信息。
<JackYu> 恩，一个文件也行。
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, bug #1172581 在daily iso中仍然存在，需要将png文件升级一下。
<ubot5> bug 1172581 in Ubuntu Kylin "Icon shows error in dash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172581
<ypwong> 不是 indicator-china-weather 提供的吗？
<JackYu> 是的，应该是当初打包的时候出了问题。
<JackYu> 直接从hhttps://launchpad.net/indicator-china-weather上安装，不会有问题。
<ypwong> ubuntu 裏的 package 没更新到最新？
<JackYu> 版本都是1.0.6，但这个图标不对。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-17
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/ucc
<xubincd> happyaron, ucc is dead? the last modification was made in 2010 ～囧
<happyaron> maybe I get the link wrong
<happyaron> let me check again
<xubincd> happyaron, maybe https://code.launchpad.net/unity-control-center
<happyaron> xubincd: yes
<happyaron> it is
<pishuilu> happyaron: slideshow里面没有13.10的标志，所以暂时不用改
<happyaron> pishuilu: ok
<JackYu> happyaron, hi
<JackYu> happyaron, default-settings中的slideshow可以用，不用更新了。另外，如果今天上传configtool，是否有必要在default-settings中加上？
<ypwong> JackYu, 我觉得  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1237790 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1239072 不用设 milestone
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237790 in Ubuntu Kylin "UbuntuKylin 13.04 升级至13.10后光标一直闪烁，很恍眼" [Wishlist,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239072 in Ubuntu Kylin "Eclipes菜单点不开" [Wishlist,New]
<JackYu> 是的:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 可以考虑加
<JackYu> happyaron, ok, 那就请pishuilu加上。
<pishuilu> happyaron: default-settings包1.0.14版本已经入库了么？
<happyaron> pishuilu: y
<ypwong> just curious who is liwang? I see him submitted many patches to kernel FS
<pishuilu> happyaron: 我看到Ubuntu下的default-settings分支没有更新。
<pishuilu> happyaron: 那今天改的也要入库？今天没改什么啊，就添加configtool包；对了，那个包名就叫configtool？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 啥分支没更新？
<happyaron> 哦，这个么？ https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trusty
<happyaron> 应该是launchpad的机器人出问题了……
<happyaron> pishuilu: 包名可能叫fcitx-qimpanel-configtool吧
<pishuilu> happyaron: 对，我说的就是那个分支。了解。。。
<pishuilu> happyaron: 好的，包名我问问，再确定一下
<happyaron> 好
<happyaron> 我吃饭去了啊
<wuxiaoyi> 是的！名字没错
<KobeLee> @happyaron:最新的v380代码提交了，那个网速显示的单位目前是K/s或者M/s，因为那个框太小，如果换成KiB/s或者MiB/s，单位太长，显示会有问题，把字体换小点，则看不清除。打算下个版本再请美工重新做这个对话框的大小和背景大小
<KobeLee> @JackYu:youker
<happyaron> KobeLee: 哦
<happyaron> KobeLee: 那么现在你那边算是准备好了对么？
<KobeLee> happyaron，是的
<penghuan> happyaron:14.04删除gstreamer1.0-clutter这个包会把gnome-control-center以及gnome-control-center-unity删掉
<penghuan> happyaron，https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1261638
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1261638 in Ubuntu Kylin ""About This Computer" & "System Settings" - No response after click" [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> penghuan: 为啥要删除它呢？
<penghuan> 之前13.10做iso裁剪的时候删的
<penghuan> happyaron, 我在依赖里面查没查到，你知道怎么看吗，删gstreamer1.0-clutter会删gnome-control-center的问题
<happyaron> 我看看
<happyaron> penghuan: 额，没看出来
<JackYu> happyaron, ubuntukylin-theme 0.9 已经准备好了. https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin-theme/14.04/0.9
<happyaron> JackYu: 好
<pishuilu> happyaron: 你那边删除gstreamer1.0-clutter会删gnome-control-center么？用apt命令删除的时候
<happyaron> pishuilu: 会
<penghuan> 13.10不会
<penghuan> 14.04daily iso就会
<JackYu> happyaron, penghuan, pishuilu,  那我们暂时先不要删除gstreamer1.0-clutter吧。确保Alpha1不会有问题。
<JackYu> happyaron, penghuan, pishuilu, 更新default-settings包后ping我一下，我要rebuild iso，现在已经是Alpha1的candidate了，不会自动rebuild.
<pishuilu> 好的，我马上改了上传
<JackYu_> ok
<wuxiaoyi> @happyron  你好！请问fcitx-qimpanel-configtool有什么问题吗？
<pishuilu> happyaron: ubuntukylin-default-settings修改后已经传到LP上了
<happyaron> JackYu: 能否让jiaowenli以后尽量用英文报bug呢？这样把bug关联到相关软件包的时候就不必再更新一次标题和描述了。
<happyaron> JackYu jack_ youker-assistant/0.3.1 uploaded
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant/0.3.1-0ubuntu1
<maclin> happyaron, great work, thanks:)
<jack_> happyaron, great!
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> I'll deal with ubuntukylin-theme and configtool for qimpanel then, but not sure how much time it would take.
<jack_> happyaron, 辛苦了。除了这两个package，还有default-settings需要升级一下，去掉“删除gstreamer1.0-clutter”的hook，否则会有问题:)
<happyaron> 好
<jack_> happyaron, 这几个package更新后ping我一下哈，我rebuild 了再测试iso。
<happyaron> jack_: ok
<happyaron> jack_: ubuntukylin-theme/0.9 uploaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntukylin-theme/0.9
<maxiaojun> happyaron: 在否?
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 啥事
<maxiaojun>  今天裝了14.04了，之前你說IBus/keyboard indicator有哪些東西可以搞？
<happyaron> 额，忘记了……
<maxiaojun> 咱的一個wishlist就是ibus-pinyin能更新到1.5.0嗎？反正那貨也不會有啥動靜了之後...
<happyaron> 我在等ibus的常用引擎都把input purpose搞定，然后把ibus升级到1.5.4
<happyaron> 现在仍然是1.5.3
<maxiaojun> input purpose?
<happyaron> 对，ibus 1.5.4里要求每个引擎都知道输入框设置input purpose的状态，否则即使是密码框也会把用户输入直接显示出来。
<maxiaojun> 主要是debian testing已經1.5.4了...
<happyaron> 因为Osamu抗不住自己维护patch的压力啊
<happyaron> 所以只能跟着fedora搞。
<happyaron> 我这边一直没抽出时间好好弄ibus
<maxiaojun> 問題是ibus那些engine都半死不活的狀態，居然又搞出有的不兼容...
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> JackYu jack_ fcitx-qimpanel-configtool 我已经准备好了，需要等人sponsor
<happyaron> lp:~happyaron/+junk/fcitx-qimpanel-configtool
<jack_> happyaron, 好的，辛苦了。
<jack_> happyaron, 还在不？能否把default-settings更新一下？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-18
<happyaron> JackYu: 里面加了qimpanel-configtool的recommends，但是这包还没在仓库里。
<happyaron> JackYu: 这样会有问题的……
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi lenky configtool 的上传要等 bug 1261825 了。
<ubot5> bug 1261825 in Ubuntu "Please sponsor fcitx-qimpanel-configtool/0.1.3-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261825
<happyaron> pishuilu: 黄晟来了吗？
<happyaron> lenky: ^^
<lenky> lai l
<lenky> 0.1.3代码有更新
<lenky> 要打新tag么？
<lenky> 怎么搞？
<lenky> 最近更新了好几个呢
<happyaron> lenky: 发0.1.4
<lenky> 嗯 好
<happyaron> 不要偷换代码，以前wengxt就干过。
<lenky> 什么是偷换代码？
<happyaron> 额，就不继续曝黑历史了。
<happyaron> lenky: 发了的版本重新tag、换掉release的tarball
<JackYu> happyaron, 要不先将configtool去掉？我们要确保那个bug修复了。
<happyaron> JackYu: ok
<lenky> 怎么操作是偷换代码?
<JackYu> 等tool入库后再更新一次。
<happyaron> 可以
<happyaron> JackYu: 我觉得 bug 1227147 还是有必要处理一下的，你觉得呢？
<ubot5> bug 1227147 in Ubuntu Kylin "Starts two instances when log in to the desktop" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227147
<happyaron> JackYu: 可以alpha1不处理，等alpha2之类的。
<happyaron> shine_: 正找你呢…… 我觉得 bug 1227147 还是有必要处理一下，但可以等alpha2什么的。
<ubot5> bug 1227147 in Ubuntu Kylin "Starts two instances when log in to the desktop" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227147
<JackYu> 是的，我昨晚跟shine_说了
<shine_> ^_^
<happyaron> 那咋还mark invalid了……
<JackYu> 我在去机场路上，手机输入较慢:)
<shine_> 可以的，在alpha2做一下启动的单例判断
<happyaron> 嗯。
<shine_> 因为这个bug说的事  进入系统的时候会启动2个实例
<happyaron> shine_: 那你看是再开个bug，还是直接修改一下那个bug的内容呢
<shine_> 而在0.8中，已经换了自启动的实现方式，这种情况只会在0.7升级道0.8时发生
<happyaron> shine_: 0.8的代码在哪里呢？
<shine_> 改内容好了
<shine_> 0.8已经在项目页面里了，trunk也是最新代码
<JackYu_> 我没mark
<happyaron> JackYu_: ShineHuang mark的
<ShineHuang> bug内容改好了
<happyaron> JackYu: default-settings更新了
<ljw-1204> 我正在下载今天的Daily iso, 这里面都更新进去了没？
<happyaron> ljw-1204: 貌似是有点问题
<happyaron> ljw-1204: bug 1261638 还没解决
<ubot5> bug 1261638 in Ubuntu Kylin ""About This Computer" & "System Settings" - No response after click" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261638
<happyaron> 其他应该都进去了额
<happyaron> ljw-1204: qimpanel的配置工具也还没进去。
<ljw-1204> happyaron: OK
 * happyaron 有种 JackYu 在 ubuntu-devel 频道要被 ban 掉的感觉。
<ShineHuang> 喜闻乐见 =. =
<jack_> happyaron, ok, thanks:)
<jack_> happyaron, ljw-1204, 我提交rebuild了，等新的iso出来再测试确认.
<happyaron> jack_: 别急啊，default-settings才传一小会儿啊
<ljw-1204> jack_: 那我等新的iso出来在测吧~
<jack_> happyaron, 额，好像还没release...
<jack_> 我等下要登机了。
<happyaron> jack_: 还有谁能申请rebuild
<happyaron> jack_: maclin么？要不让他过会儿再申请？
<jack_> happyaron, 还有maclin，
<jack_> happyaron, 是的，我等下电话跟他说一下。
<happyaron> ok
<ljw-uk> 貌似Daily iso更新了？
<ypwong> happyaron, i can also request rebuild
<happyaron> ypwong: great
<maclin> jack是不是已经申请rebuild了？我看重新生成ISO了
<ShineHuang> 是  等会儿再申请一次
<happyaron> ypwong maclin 他申请得可能早了，不知地default-settings版本会是多少。
<happyaron> 如果是1.0.15就没问题，不是就再申请一次
<maclin> 我看1.0.15里面怎么只有i386？https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/1.0.15
<happyaron> 本来就只有i386
<happyaron> 因为是all的包
<maclin> 恩，明白了。 有谁在下载最新的ISO吗？我这边网速有点儿慢
<happyaron> 看manifest文件就可以
<maclin> 还是1.0.14啊，那我重新申请一次吧
<ShineHuang> 确定1.0.15进去了吧 再申请
<happyaron> 状态是已经进了，如果要稳妥就再等一会儿申请，比如10点半的样子。
<maclin> 恩，那就稳妥一点儿吧，看网页上1.0.15已经OK有一会儿了
<maclin> anthony,happyaron, 我已经申请rebuild，等生成就绪后再确认:)
<happyaron> 好
<ypwong> maclin, 因为 launchpad 没有机制给 QA 表示测试结果，我们的 QA 会加一个 tag 代表测试通过。你看要不要都这样做？
<maclin> 64位的已经出来，是1.0.5了
<ypwong> maclin, 不知道你们会不会对已经 fix 的 bug 都做测试？
<ypwong> 这是 alpha 1 的所有 bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+milestone/trusty-alpha1
<maclin> ypwong, 目前重点还是测试存在问题的bug，已经解决的bug暂时没有系统的测试
<ypwong> maclin, 因为 fix 了的 bug 不代表在 image 是 ok 的，在 launchpad 不好区分
<ypwong> maclin, 你们的测试流程是怎样的
<maclin> 是的，有时候有些问题原来解决了但是新ISO中又会出现，目前我们是按照测试用例去测
<maclin> 不知道launchpad能否提供一个接口可以看到所有相关的bug状态？如果这样我们可以针对性的把bug都确认一下，目前是按照计划的目标针对性的去确认，比如你刚才发的我们确定在alpha1要解决的，我们都会针对性去测试确认
<happyaron> maclin: LP有api
<happyaron> 不知道是不是符合需求
<happyaron> https://help.launchpad.net/API
<ypwong> maclin, LP 有 api, 但我看我们不一定需要用到
<ypwong> maclin, 制定个测试流程吧。比如当 ubuntu package 的 task 设成 fix released 后，QA 测试，通过后把 ubuntukylin 设成 fix released, QA 加上 comment 说明测试版本号
<ypwong> maclin, jackyu 回来跟他商量一下
<happyaron> lenky wuxiaoyi 你们打算啥时候发新版？
<maclin> ypwong，好的，你说QA加上tag是测试结果中加还是在平台上增加？
<happyaron> maclin: LP上就行吧
<ypwong>  en1
<ypwong> 嗯
<happyaron> maclin: 每个bug都可以加tag，定测试流程的时候，可以定义一些tag，走了什么步骤就加/减哪些tag
<lenky> happyaron 下午三点 可好？
<happyaron> lenky: 你只要今天下班前能发就ok
<lenky> 好的
<happyaron> 当然肯定早点更好
<lenky> 三点
<happyaron> 好
<KobeLee> happyaron,优客助手入库会在什么时候？那个format文件一定要保留吗？
<maclin> ypwong,happyaron,好的，加个tag确实会清晰很多，而且也方便跟进。我先梳理个流程，等jack回来我们再讨论一下
<happyaron> KobeLee: 一定要保留。0.3.1 现在就已经进去了啊。
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant/0.3.1-0ubuntu1
<ypwong> maclin, 好的
<KobeLee> happyaron，那么这个LP上编Trusty的包是怎么通过的，我昨天测试了一下，修recipe里面bzr-builder的参数也还得把这个文件删除才能编包成功
<happyaron> KobeLee: LP上编译包和recipe不一样
<happyaron> KobeLee: recipe会覆盖掉一些debian下的内容，而正常发行包的时候是完全按照里面的内容做
<happyaron> KobeLee: 你可以自己用pbuilder测试，这样环境就比较像了
<KobeLee> happyaron:我明白了
<happyaron> :)
<maclin> ypwong,happyaron, 刚才测试32位的ISO，bug 1261638已经解决了
<ubot5> bug 1261638 in Ubuntu Kylin ""About This Computer" & "System Settings" - No response after click" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261638
<lenky> happyaron 都tag了0.1.4
<happyaron> lenky: 好
<pishuilu> happyaron: 现在ljw在测试32位的daily iso，发现点击试用的时候，进入的是登录界面；但是ubuntu 32位是正常的
<happyaron> 没看明白是啥意思
<pishuilu> happyaron: 就是安装的时候，点击“试用Ubuntu Kylin”
<pishuilu> 进入的是登录界面
<pishuilu> 需要用户名和密码
<pishuilu> happyaron: penghuan建议把default-settings包里面的删除包操作暂时禁掉，你觉得怎么样？
<ypwong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1259525 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259525 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu & Xubuntu lightdm session fails to start. user-session is not set" [Critical,Triaged]
<pishuilu> happyaron: 这个裁剪包，缩小iso大小的工作，在14.04的包比较固定后再做
<happyaron> pishuilu: 我觉得没问题。
<happyaron> pishuilu: ibus的删除应该还是必须的
<happyaron> 否则会默认用ibus
<pishuilu> happyaron: 对，现在我们能够确定的，还是删除掉；其他的就暂时先禁掉
<happyaron> 好，那动手吧 :)
<pishuilu> happyaron: 已经改了，你可以看看。
<JackYu> happyaron, configtool还木有人sponsor?
<happyaron> JackYu: 木有
<JackYu> ypwong, jzheng, 明天上午我准备去与小米的UI设计人员初步沟通一下，你们有兴趣没？
<JackYu> happyaron, 现在youker-assistant的英文版还不太好，很多英文翻译都不准确。目前正在安排我们的翻译小组进行核对，估计这周末能完成。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-20
<ypwong> happyaron, ping?
<happyaron> ypwong: pong?
<ypwong> happyaron, what's the name of the configtool package?
<happyaron> ypwong: fcitx-qimpanel-configtool, it's stucked in NEW queue, so not in alpha1
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Ubuntu Kylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for Ubuntu Kylin || 14.04 Alpha 1 发布 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/trusty/alpha-1/ || Ubuntu Kylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<ypwong> happyaron,  waiting for ftpmaster?
<happyaron> ypwong: ubuntu-release or ubuntu-archive I believe
<ypwong> happyaron, when was it uploaded?
<ypwong> not a problem that it's not in alpha1, but just curious
<happyaron> Dec 18.  details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1261825
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1261825 in Ubuntu "Please sponsor fcitx-qimpanel-configtool/0.1.3-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ypwong> thx
<ypwong> good night
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-22
<Moon_Cheetah> Hello~
<Moon_Cheetah> Kylin的qml有加密处理吗？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-15
<shuduo> jzheng: for the item "they would like Canonical to provide the source code of AMD proprietary", i think only AMD can provide the source code of proprietary driver, right?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-16
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<Kobe_Lee> @ypwong, happyaron,请问changelog文件中的第一行：如bgoffice (4.1-3ubuntu1) precise; urgency=low，其中3ubuntu1中ubuntu前后的数字3和1分别代表什么意思？有ubuntu字段的和没有ubuntu字段的分别有什么意思？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-17
<JackYu> ypwong, 等下议题：1、15.04 Alpha1，2、搜狗输入法1.2版进展，3、WPS打包问题，4、ubiquity翻译缺失问题，你看如何？还有要补充的没？
<happyaron> ypwong: all uploaded
<happyaron> shijing: music scope新版在哪里？
<shijing> 我还没上传
<shijing> happyaron：稍等一下
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> JackYu: 那四个都传了
<shijing> happyaron： 是不是源码就可以了，deb包还没在lp上编译
<happyaron> shijing: 源码就可以
<shijing> happyaron：已经上传
<happyaron> 稍等下我弄，现在连不上Launchpad了。。。
<ypwong> shijing, 爲什麼 bzr 沒更新？ https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin/unity-china-music-scope
<shijing> 我在上传
<shijing> ypwong：bar已经更新
<shijing> bzr
<ypwong> shijing, 沒看到
<ypwong> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin/unity-china-music-scope 最後的更改是在 2013-06-26
<shijing> ypwong：lp:unity-china-music-scope/15.04
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-18
<ypwong> shijing, 今天有人会测 alpha 1 吗？
<shijing> ypwong：我们有三个人在测alpha1
<ypwong> shijing, 感谢！
<pishuilu> @ypwong 这个链接地址：http://www.ubuntu.com.cn/download/ubuntu-kylin-zh-CN 里面，ubuntu kylin 14.10都写成长期支持版了，要找人改过来吧？
<ypwong> pishuilu, 是的
<ypwong> 错了
<pishuilu> ypwong: 那麻烦操心一下，尽快改过来，谢谢！
<ypwong> pishuilu, 好
<happyaron> ypwong JackYu 我可能25号到2号休假，还没想好。
<JackYu> happyaron, OK...
<ypwong> happyaron, great
<ypwong> JackYu, 我下周一也休假
<JackYu> ypwong, 好的
<JackYu> ypwong, Wiki URL的事情，如何决定呢？
<JackYu> ypwong, 把release note的URL更新到https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+spec/work-items-before-15.04alpha1上一下？
<ypwong> 稍等
<ypwong> JackYu, done
<JackYu> great!
<maclin> happyaron: unity-china-music-scope的包还没有更新，还是1.0.6
<happyaron> maclin: 今天传
<maclin> 那还来得及入库不？
<happyaron> 不知道是否来得及alpha1
<maclin> 今天晚上就得ready了，你早一点儿能入库，我们还可以rebuild一次，如果晚了就来不及了
<happyaron> maclin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-china-music-scope/1.0.7-0ubuntu1
<maclin> great，看来等会儿就能入库了😁
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-20
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<ypwong> JackYu, 回了你微信
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-12-17
<handsome_feng> hi, marco, eleni, andyrock :)
<handsome_feng> I guess you must be very busy with your work recently,and i will wait for some time.
<Trevinho> Hi handsome_feng
<Trevinho> Sorry guys, for some reason I don't get notifications for this meeting anymore :-|
<handsome_feng> Don't matter :)
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: so... Locks like lockscreen it's landing in next weeks
<handsome_feng> fine
<handsome_feng> and about launcher, I meet some problem in showtooltip :(
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: what kind of problem?
<handsome_feng> when at last icon in the launcher when at bottom, the tooltip didn't show right
<handsome_feng> i added an offscreen_size in settooltipposition
<Trevinho> last icon you mean, the rightmost?
<Trevinho> like the trash?
<handsome_feng> yes
<Trevinho> I guess that in that case the "arrow" of the tooltip has to move to the right, like it happens with quicklists, no?
<handsome_feng> but seems it can't got the right value sometimes
<handsome_feng> yes
<handsome_feng> Do you seen my new layout of tooltip and quicklist ?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: not yet.... I had no time to review the code by commits yet, sorry :(
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I could give a test run to that, though.. And see what I can find if you want
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: a part from that, whats't the global status?
<handsome_feng> The edge barrier also need to handle
<handsome_feng> I found a vertical_barriers_ and a horizontal_barriers_ in EdgeBarrierController, and what't the function of the previous one?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: yeah, I think we added the horizontal support for edge barrier some time ago (for the panel), so the lower level should be done.
<Trevinho> So, basically the launcher had only vertical barriers... And it was using them to block the pointer to switch monitor easily. Then we added the same to the panel, but it needed horizontal barriers.
<Trevinho> The barriers are used to both prevent the pointer to switch monitor too easily, but also to get the pressure of the mouse on the edge when using the auto-hidden launcher
<Trevinho> In your case you need to use horizontal barriers when the launcher is in the bottom
<handsome_feng> yes, i know, and  when the launcher at bottom, I need to add a new horizontal barriers ?
<handsome_feng> add a new one or just change the horizontal barriers?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I think you've to add one... Vertical barriers should stay anyway I guess
<Trevinho> Or, well... Maybe they should be less strong... Not sure about this. Maybe some design (even from yours) input might help here
<handsome_feng> OK
<Trevinho> Indeed you've to add one at the bottom, though
<Trevinho> If it's easier for you, just switch the vertical to horizontal for now
<handsome_feng> If just switch the vertical to horizontal , the pointer will be too easy to switch monitor, so i will try to fix this
<Trevinho> ok as you prefer. We also don't have this in vertical right now... So if you've a monitor in top of another, you'd not get this. But I guess that moving horizontal is way more common than the other scenario
<handsome_feng> moving horizontal from top to bottom?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: no, you need both at the top and at the bottom
<Trevinho> at the top for thepanel, at the bottom for the launcher
<handsome_feng> OK,got it
<Trevinho> if there are multiple monitors, one in top of another, I'm not sure this will work well though
<Trevinho> I mean, there should be just one barrier in between two monitors
<Trevinho> but they shouold work in different directions
<handsome_feng> ok, i will test this
<handsome_feng> and except for these two things, nothing else, i think
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: that's great...
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I'll give a test to that shortly...
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: in case i see something I might send you a merge request with some improvements, but I can't promise anything since I've already lots of things in the stack
<handsome_feng> OK, Think you !
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: also, I guess our next meeting will be on January 14st, since there's the Christmas break, and I'll be in holidays till 11st.
<Trevinho> I won't be much at home in january, as I've holidays, ubucon and fosdem, but I should be able to make it for the meetings.
<handsome_feng> OK, Merry Christmas! and so next meeting january 14?
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: thank you. Yes.
<Trevinho> If i'll be able to recover from the jatlag (I'm flying back few days before from LA) :_D
<Trevinho> but now I've set the alarm on the meeting :)
<handsome_feng> OK, have fun !
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: thanks you too
<Trevinho> cheers
<handsome_feng> cheers! :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-12-19
<kylin_> 大家好，新人学习来了
<kylin_> 第一次使用xchat
<kylin_> 感觉这个平台挺有趣
<kylin_> 一感兴趣就要深陷其中了
<kylin_> 怎么关闭钥匙环？
<kylin_> 现在每次启动系统，还要输入一次密码
<kylin_> 糊里糊涂的在浏览器中储存密码时开启的
